# Band with/ fork width ratio



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Newbie here.
If for example my slingshot's fork width is 1/2 inch and my band width is 1 inch does it affect the accuracy in any way ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

As long as the attachment is secure, and you can pull wide cuts of your latex comfortably, it should not affect accuracy. 
If there are no sharp corners on the fork tips you can wrap the band around the fork. Otherwise many shooters have folded the bands in half, or thirds before attaching them.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

1/2 inch Forks are pretty narrow Forks. With a half inch Fork I would suggest latex that was maybe three quarters of an inch at most for lighter ammo. 
But as was stated before as long as there's no sharp edges and you got a secure fit you may lose some speed but it should be safe.


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks


----------

